# Amichevolizzare / amichevolizzarsi qualcuno



## Thime

Salve a tutti,
Mentre stavo scrivendo mi è venuto in mente il verbo "amichevolizzare", ho fatto una breve ricerca in rete e ho visto che ogni tanto viene usato, tuttavia nei dizionari non si trova, quindi intuisco che non sia ritenuto corretto. Comunque se io volessi dire  "_Il suo comportamento si può interpretare come un tentativo di amichevolizzarsi il capo._" non mi sembra nemmeno tanto brutto da dire, intendendo con quel verbo una serie di comportamenti atti ad adulare tipici del leccapiedi.

Vorrei che qualcuno di più esperto di me confermasse o smentisse l'uso di questo verbo.
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A me invece sembra brutto e anche non necessario, visto che lo stesso concetto si può esprimere in italiano corretto.
Il fatto che comunque sia comprensibile non cambia molto la sostanza.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Mah, io lo vedo nel contesto come un eufemismo di arruffianarsi. Ma forse _penso male. 

S.V_


----------



## ohbice

Thime said:


> ...se volessi dire "_Il suo comportamento si può interpretare come un tentativo di amichevolizzarsi il capo._" non mi sembra nemmeno tanto brutto da dire, intendendo con quel verbo una serie di comportamenti atti ad adulare tipici del leccapiedi.



Sono d'accordo con Paul. Puoi dire che _il suo comportamento è un tentativo di farsi amico il capo_, _...di tirare il capo dalla sua parte_, _...di adulare il capo_, _...di leccare il capo_, _...di arruffianarsi il capo (_come si dice pure in un altro commento), eccetera eccetera. Oltre a essere inutile è anche orribile, non so come tu faccia a dire che non è nemmeno tanto brutto da dire


----------



## Thime

Mah, io come parola non la vedo brutta e tantomeno orribile, anzi penso che ogni tanto gli italiani dovrebbero essere più aperti nei confronti dei nuovi vocaboli come lo sono gli inglesi che possono facilmente trasformare un sostantivo in un verbo. Comunque mi rendo conto che i gusti sono soggettivi e se per qualcuno non suona bene, non suona bene e basta. 
Per non correre il rischio di vedermi rifiutare il testo per colpa di una singola parola userò "arruffianarsi"; in definitiva il significato che volevo dare alla frase non cambia.
Grazie a tutti per le risposte!


----------



## chipulukusu

Thime said:


> Mah, io come parola non la vedo brutta e tantomeno orribile, anzi penso che ogni tanto gli italiani dovrebbero essere più aperti nei confronti dei nuovi vocaboli come lo sono gli inglesi che possono facilmente trasformare un sostantivo in un verbo. Comunque mi rendo conto che i gusti sono soggettivi e se per qualcuno non suona bene, non suona bene e basta.
> Per non correre il rischio di vedermi rifiutare il testo per colpa di una singola parola userò "arruffianarsi"; in definitiva il significato che volevo dare alla frase non cambia.
> Grazie a tutti per le risposte!



Ciao Thime, il grosso problema dell'italiano secondo me è che mentre in inglese l'identico fonema può essere utilizzato sia come sostantivo che come verbo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, fare la stessa cosa nella nostra lingua significa spesso creare dei veri e propri mostri!!
Comunque ho il sospetto, e mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate, che _amichevolizzare _stia entrando nel nostro vocabolario attraverso il significato di _amichevole_ che si usa in inglese nell'espressione _amichevole per l'utilizzatore._

Ad esempio: _dovremmo cercare di amichevolizzare la procedura; il processo di acquisizione delle immagini potrebbe amichevolizzarsi adottando un'interfaccia grafica.

Con questo _non voglio certo_ dire che amichevolizzare_ non venga utilizzato anche con il significato che hai detto tu, comunque. Però, scusami ma lo trovo proprio brutto!


----------



## Odysseus54

Thime said:


> Mah, io come parola non la vedo brutta e tantomeno orribile, anzi penso che ogni tanto gli italiani dovrebbero essere più aperti nei confronti dei nuovi vocaboli come lo sono gli inglesi che possono facilmente trasformare un sostantivo in un verbo. Comunque mi rendo conto che i gusti sono soggettivi e se per qualcuno non suona bene, non suona bene e basta.
> Per non correre il rischio di vedermi rifiutare il testo per colpa di una singola parola userò "arruffianarsi"; in definitiva il significato che volevo dare alla frase non cambia.
> Grazie a tutti per le risposte!




Quello della desinenza in '-izzare' e' uno dei modi in cui si trasforma un aggettivo o un sostantivo in verbo, in italiano.

Pensa ai due verbi 'fidelizzare' e 'nanizzare' , rari ma esistenti e accettati, e ai normalissimi 'estremizzare', 'colpevolizzare', 'italianizzare', 'cristianizzare'.  In questo gruppo il significato che aggiunge la desinenza e' quello di 'rendere simile' al sostantivo o all'aggettivo.

Poi ci sono altri verbi ( es. 'ostracizzare' e il piu' recente 'gambizzare' ) in cui la desinenza trasforma il sostantivo in verbo in una relazione di significato piu' imprecisa.

'Gambizzare' non significa 'rendere simile ad una gamba', ma 'ferire alle gambe'.  'Economizzare' significa 'fare economie', non 'rendere economico'.

Non e' che non si possano inventare parole, in italiano.  Collettivamente, lo facciamo in continuazione, e qualcuno che inventa il neologismo per primo c'e'.  Poi alcuni neologismi sopravvivono e altri no, come i girini.  L'Internet e' uno stagno molto accogliente.

Dipende anche dal tipo di testo - se e' un qualcosa di informale, se chi legge si sa che non arriccera' il naso davanti a un po' di inventiva, perche' no ?  'Amichevolizzare' segue una certa struttura accettata per la formazione di un verbo da un aggettivo e, se lo metti tra virgolette ti crei anche una via di uscita 


E' una bella parola ?  No.  Ci sono modi migliori di dire la stessa cosa ?  A parte 'arruffianarsi', che è un pò violento, c'e' l'ottimo 'ingraziarsi', oltre agli altri che sono stati ricordati.  Per questo penso che come neologismo fara' fatica ad affermarsi.

Rimarra' magari negli ambienti di cui parla Chip, ambienti in cui si parla aziendese o marketese senza preoccuparsi di essere capiti.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Thime! A parte l'impressione che suscita in me il verbo di cui parli, pensavo che fosse sottinteso, nel mio precedente commento,  che per me puoi benissimo usarlo.  Se dessimo retta a tutto quello che ci raccomandano, finiremmo  per rimanere soggiogati dai pensieri altrui.  

Via libera dunque alle creazioni personali, poi  sarà il  tempo e l'uso e un certo buon senso a far sì che molte parole rimangano e altre svaniscano. Dopotutto la parola, il verbo che menzioni, è leggibile, e uno non si chiede come si scrive o come si pronuncia questa o quella vocale (ecco, se lo vuoi  sapere io sono uno  che bada molto a queste cose!). 

S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thime said:


> ... se io volessi dire  "_Il suo comportamento si può interpretare come un tentativo di amichevolizzarsi il capo._"  ... _intendendo con quel verbo una serie di comportamenti atti ad adulare tipici del leccapiedi_.



Ciao, Thime 

Personalmente, se sentissi dire "amichevolizzarsi" (preciso per gli amici che non sono madrelingua italiani che il verbo in questione è inventato e non esiste nel vocabolario italiano), penserei che al parlante non sia venuto in mente il verbo, credo, più adatto: "accattivarsi".


----------



## ohbice

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Thime, il grosso problema dell'italiano secondo me è che mentre in inglese l'identico fonema può essere utilizzato sia come sostantivo che come verbo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, fare la stessa cosa nella nostra lingua significa spesso creare dei veri e propri mostri!!
> Comunque ho il sospetto, e mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate, che _amichevolizzare _stia entrando nel nostro vocabolario attraverso il significato di _amichevole_ che si usa in inglese nell'espressione _amichevole per l'utilizzatore._
> 
> Ad esempio: _dovremmo cercare di amichevolizzare la procedura; il processo di acquisizione delle immagini potrebbe amichevolizzarsi adottando un'interfaccia grafica.
> 
> Con questo _non voglio certo_ dire che amichevolizzare_ non venga utilizzato anche con il significato che hai detto tu, comunque. Però, scusami ma lo trovo proprio brutto!



E' passato molto tempo da quando "italianizzavo" i manuali di PageMaker. Può essere dunque che nel frattempo _amichevolizzare _si a entrato nell'uso comune. A quei tempi io usavo "dovremmo cercare di rendere la procedura più immediata", oppure "Se adottiamo un'interfaccia grafica il processo di acquisizione delle immagini potrebbe diventare più intuitivo".
Però sono abbastanza d'accordo con quello che si dice altrove nelle repliche al post: se il linguaggio si "imbastardisce" un tantino non c'è nulla di male.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Chipu 

Personalmente non ho mai sentito usare "amichevolizzare" al posto di "semplificare" (nel senso di "rendere più facile"), ma, come dici tu stesso, lo trovo proprio brutto. 

P.S.: Ciao, P!


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Chipu
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai sentito usare "amichevolizzare" al posto di "semplificare" (nel senso di "rendere più facile"), ma, come dici tu stesso, lo trovo proprio brutto.
> 
> P.S.: Ciao, P!



Ciao Anya 
SI in effetti il mio era più un sospetto che una constatazione basata su evidenza empirica...


----------



## francisgranada

La situazione è che grazie allo sviluppo rapidissimo delle tecnologie moderne c'è sempre bisogno dei nuovi termini che esprimono "cose" che prima non esistevano. Quindi fino a un certo punto mi pare inevitabile "amichevolizzarsi" (nel senso di considerarli "amichevoli", accettabili, ecc.) sia con degli anglicismi che con alcuni neologismi _ad hoc_. Il problema con le parole tipo _amichevolizzarsi _secondo me è che esse consistono da troppi elementi attacati uno dopo l'altro (amico+vole+izz+are+si) il che è "naturale" piuttosto per le lingue agglutinanti e non quelle romanze. Insomma, anche a me suona un po' pesante ...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> La situazione è che grazie allo sviluppo rapidissimo delle tecnologie moderne c'è sempre bisogno dei nuovi termini che esprimono "cose" che prima non esistevano.



Non è questo il caso.
Il concetto di "farsi amico/entrare nelle grazie di" etc è sempre esistito e non serve inventarsi un verbo nuovo per esprimerlo.


----------



## Thime

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Thime
> 
> Personalmente, se sentissi dire "amichevolizzarsi" (preciso per gli amici che non sono madrelingua italiani che il verbo in questione è inventato e non esiste nel vocabolario italiano), penserei che al parlante non sia venuto in mente il verbo, credo, più adatto: "accattivarsi".



Direi che hai centrato il punto, Anja! 
Appurato che "amichevolizzarsi qualcuno" non è italiano corretto, anch'io opterei per l'uso di "accattivarsi" come verbo più appropriato per quello che volevo esprimere.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, Thime, che sollievo!


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> Ah, Thime, che sollievo!


Meglio: sollevabilizzazionamento  (pardon ...)


----------



## Thime

francisgranada said:


> Meglio: sollevabilizzazionamento  (pardon ...)


Io la questione "amichevolizzare" l'avevo posta con intenzioni serie, non di certo con lo scopo di fare ironia. -.-


----------



## francisgranada

Thime said:


> Io la questione "amichevolizzare" l'avevo posta con intenzioni serie, non di certo con lo scopo di fare ironia. -.-


Scusami, Thime. Neanche la mi intenzione è stata ironica, sinceramente. Ho voluto solo introdurre un po' di humour  alla nostra discussione ...


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Thime
> 
> Personalmente, se sentissi dire "amichevolizzarsi" (preciso per gli amici che non sono madrelingua italiani che il verbo in questione è inventato e non esiste nel vocabolario italiano), penserei che al parlante non sia venuto in mente il verbo, credo, più adatto: "accattivarsi".



Ciao, Anja.Ann, io invece in sostituzione ci avrei visto il verbo ingraziarsi, che mi sa più di salamelecchi e decorazioni che non il verbo accattivarsi. Se si fa per esprimere le proprie opinioni. 

S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, S.V. 

Certamente! Anche "ingraziarsi" può andare bene.

P.S.: Ma non mi metti più la faccina col sorriso?


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, S.V.
> 
> Certamente! Anche "ingraziarsi" può andare bene.
> 
> P.S.: Ma non mi metti più la faccina col sorriso?



Perdindirindina! Rimedio subito! 

S.V


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao 
Volendo - ma proprio volendo - esiste nella nostra lingua il verbo _amicare _(_amicarsi qualcuno_, renderselo amico). Viene dritto dritto dal latino _amicare_, che significa "propiziarsi".
Credo che l'ultimo a usare "amicarsi" sia stato un vicino di casa di Cavalcante de' Cavalcanti, ma possiamo sempre rispolverarlo.


----------



## francisgranada

Pat (√2) said:


> ... Volendo - ma proprio volendo - esiste nella nostra lingua il verbo _amicare _(_amicarsi qualcuno_, renderselo amico).  ...


Sì, il verbo _amicare_ mi è venuto in mente anche a me come una soluzione possibile e meno "forzata" rispetto a _amichevolizzare_, ma non sapevo se un tale verbo esistesse o no. Ma vista la spiegazione del Treccani, mi sembra che non si tratti appunto di quello che Thime vuole esprimere (ma posso anche sbagliarmi).  





> ... possiamo sempre rispolverarlo.


Se dipendesse da me, direi di sì  ...


----------



## Sempervirens

Pat (√2) said:


> Ciao
> Volendo - ma proprio volendo - esiste nella nostra lingua il verbo _amicare _(_amicarsi qualcuno_, renderselo amico). Viene dritto dritto dal latino _amicare_, che significa "propiziarsi".
> Credo che l'ultimo a usare "amicarsi" sia stato un vicino di casa di Cavalcante de' Cavalcanti, ma possiamo sempre rispolverarlo.



Ciao,Pat! Mi sembra una buona scelta quella di utilizzare verbi già esistenti e di _lungo corso.  _Tale verbo però ha dei limiti. Non viene usato nelle forme semplici della coniugazione. E posso anche immaginarmi il perché. 

P.S Per la cronaca e per gli _aficionados_, esiste anche il verbo riamicare, ma forse qui ci stiamo allontanando dal discorso.


----------



## ohbice

Odysseus54 said:


> E' una bella parola ?  No.  Ci sono modi migliori di dire la stessa cosa ?  A parte 'arruffianarsi', che è un pò violento, c'e' l'ottimo 'ingraziarsi', oltre agli altri che sono stati ricordati.  Per questo penso che come neologismo fara' fatica ad affermarsi.



Solo per dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------

